# Picked up a prewar Peerless tonight



## bikeyard (May 12, 2014)

Pretty sharp original bike.  Got to love the box.  Sorry for the bad pictures I just got in, I'll get some more soon


----------



## fordmike65 (May 12, 2014)

Awesome condition! Great find! Looks Shelby built, right?


----------



## bikeyard (May 12, 2014)

*Peerless*

It is most likely a Shelby built bike.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 13, 2014)

Nice find .. love the colors on it congrats!!


----------



## bikeyard (May 26, 2014)

*Peerless*

Here are some better photos.  Started cleaning a little tonight.  Dig the homemade side stand made out of the rear stand.


----------



## eddie bravo (May 26, 2014)

Beautiful, great find ! 


Typos curtesy of iPhone


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 26, 2014)

Sometimes a guy picks up a great bike and it doesn't get much chatter in the thread and I don't know why.
I can tell you I'd really like to be the owner and I think its a '39.
Chris


----------



## jpromo (May 26, 2014)

This bike is supremely cool. I love the fingerprints of history from the previous owner. Great acquisition sir.


----------



## Dave K (May 26, 2014)

Wow!!!  Wonderful bike.


----------



## dfa242 (May 27, 2014)

Wow, I missed this when you first posted - that's beautiful!


----------



## carlitos60 (May 27, 2014)

*100% Agree!*



scrubbinrims said:


> Sometimes a guy picks up a great bike and it doesn't get much chatter in the thread and I don't know why.
> I can tell you I'd really like to be the owner and I think its a '39.
> Chris




I Have to 100% Agree!

Super Great Bike with Personal Touches!!! Envy You, I Don't Say That Much!!

Enjoy It, or Sell to Me!!!

Love It!!


----------



## jd56 (May 27, 2014)

*Great Color combo!*

I really do like these colors.
Very nice original paint.


----------



## Oldnut (May 27, 2014)

carlitos60 said:


> I Have to 100% Agree!
> 
> Super Great Bike with Personal Touches!!! Envy You, I Don't Say That Much!!
> 
> ...




Yes that is a super nice bike great find


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 27, 2014)

*Great find!*

What a great find!
Do you have any provenance on it?


----------



## RJWess (May 27, 2014)

Great looking bike. You should definitely leave the crate on the bike, too cool.


----------



## cyclingday (May 27, 2014)

Looks like a 37 ish model 30. Peerless was an in house Shelby brand badge.
Beautiful bike! The condition is amazing. 
That saddle is a hard one to find, and that one looks outstanding!


----------



## bikeyard (Sep 30, 2014)

*Peerless*

It looks better cleaned up.  There are still a few odds and ends to attend to, but its ridable finally.


----------



## M & M cycle (Sep 30, 2014)

*looks great*

nice find!!! nice bike!!!


----------



## larock65 (Sep 30, 2014)

*Great bike!*

Congrats on a great bike!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 30, 2014)

*Off the hook!*

That is a great lookin bike. I love the colors.


----------

